# GTX 760 Capacitor Blown Burned



## wakkun (Jun 12, 2015)

Today when I tried to turn on my PC nothing happened, so I turned off the power and tried again. When I pushed the power button I could heard a small bang like a firecracker from inside my case and I could smell something burning. I immediately powered off my pc and unplugged the power. On opening the case I could see that a bit of smoke was coming from my GPU so I pulled it out and on closer inspection I could see that a capacitor was blown/burned (270uF,16V).0

My card doesn't work anymore, is there any way to fix it? Can we replace the capacitor? If yes, where can I get one?

Card : PALiT GTX 760, 2GB, GDDR5


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2015)

If its under warranty, send for RMA.


----------



## wakkun (Jun 13, 2015)

Nope it's not under warranty anymore.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

ask a chip level repairer to check it, or u may ask local mobile repairer to replace the cap with a 270uF/25V metal smd cap, just as shown in the pic.

*i.imgur.com/gGUYQ5f.jpg?1

but, on a gfx, those 220uF caps i think normally used at power lines, which may be the root cause for that blown capacitor. so, what psu do u use, and how old is that stuff ?

also, how did u know that capacitor blew up ? did u open the cover and removed heat sink urself ?  if u had done that sort of activity to the card before, then perhaps improper installation and inefficient cooling may the root cause.

well, if the card isn't working anymore, then probably replacing the cap only will not do (not sure). best would be to ask a chip level repairer of mother board/gfx/ram to check it.


----------



## wakkun (Jun 13, 2015)

Why a "270uF/25V metal smd cap" instead of the original 16V one? Also the system is brand new with an Antec VP550Pv2, the GPU is quite old, I've opened it twice before to replace the thermal paste. It worked fine on my old rig, I just pulled it out and fitted it on my new system and boom! I could see the capacitor through the side of the card this time though I didn't open it up.

Note : Tested for any problems with the PSU , PC works fine PSU is stable, nothing burning (yet) it's been running for 3 hours now, PSU doesn't seem to be the problem.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

^a 25V cap is little more expensive than a 16V one, but alot more sturdier. and i said metal smd cap, as these r all metal smd caps.

so, how old are the brand new psu and old gfx actually ? normally it would be fine, but under stress @ 12v rails, with gfx, psu may behave abnormally, if there is any manufacturing defect.

were the gfx fans running properly, and did u monitor the gfx temp everytime u re-installed the heatsink, with gpu load test ? i would rather not remove a gpu heatsink, unless its too much of a requirement.

for a start, just get it checked at a chip level repair shop, the power supply section of the card itself may have gone bad as well. if it can be repaired, run a gpu stress test and monitor the power lines.


----------



## wakkun (Jun 13, 2015)

I happened to have an old broken motherboard and lo and behold it had the exact value capacitors as the one I needed. So I rushed off the nearby electronic stores but sadly the guys there do not have the balls to mess with "advanced technology"  . So I kept searching for more stores and got the same reply apparently everyone is afraid of taking out the capacitor, I mean it's just desoldering a capacitor from a dead motherboard!  . So I guess Im going to have to do this myself ... dammit.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

:O 
ok, diy is always a good thing, but don't short circuit anything, with unskilled soldering. don't pull the SMD cap hard while desoldering, put some good amount of molten solders on both side and try to pull it out with little pull while both side are soft and jelly.

just remember, changing the cap only may not solve the issue, surrounding components may also have gone bad and let excess/reverse current pass through the cap. be prepared to hear another capacitor kaput, while switching on the system. please maintain safe distance with everything away from face etc, let this also be a formal warning from my side. 

i would still say taking it to some mobile repair shop is a better idea, as they deal with "advanced technology" already.


----------



## wakkun (Jun 13, 2015)

So the surgery is completed easier than I thought, but I'm still scared of plugging the card into my rig. Double checked the polarities and the solder. What are the chances of the gpu taking my motherboard along with it to the grave?


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2015)

can't tell.


----------



## wakkun (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmm... I'll search around for some run down working computer for testing the card before I actually put it to use on my rig, one of my relatives might have one (hopefully). I don't want to destroy something new ofc.


----------

